# Din 16901



## mee (11 نوفمبر 2006)

If Any One Can Send Me This Din 16901.
This Din For Plastic Molding.
I Need It In Arabic Or English.
Thank You Very Much All.

Your Prother
Zoheer.


----------



## محمد فوزى (13 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.bopla.de/english/technische_informationen/kutol.html
يمكن الرجوع للرابط اعلاه او الاطلاع على التفصيل التالى

Deviations from the nominal dimensions are unavoidable in the manufacture of plastic shapes.

There are various reasons for these deviations:

a) Machining distribution 

this depends on
- the evenness of the shape
- the setting of the machine
- the temperature of the tools
- the distortion of the tool under pressure.

b) The condition of the tool

- manufacturing tolerances for tool dimensions (see DIN 16 749)
- wear on tools
- deviations in the position of mobile tool parts.

The tolerances for this norm have been laid down taking into account these factors and numerous measurements in practice.

The plastics in this norm are divided into tolerance rows. All the plastics used by Bopla for standard enclosures, PS, ABS, PC, Noryl SE 1 (PPE), PA (GF, GB), and polyester are in Row 130, for which the tolerances given below apply. The tolerances apply on the basis of the machining shrinkage worked into the tool only for the appropriate enclosure with the standard material stated.

Nominal Dimensions


over
to 0
1 1
3 3
6 6
10 10
15 15
22 22
30 30
40 40
53 53
70 
For dimensions not tied to tools¹) 
± 0,18
± 0,19
± 0,20
± 0,21
± 0,23
± 0,25
± 0,27
± 0,30
± 0,34
0,38

For dimensions tied to tools ²) 
± 0,08
± 0,09
± 0,10
± 0,11
± 0,13
± 0,15
± 0,17
± 0,20
± 0,24
± 0,28




Nominal Dimensions

70
90 90
120 120
160 160
200 200
250 250
315 315
400 400
500 500
630 630 
800 800
1000 
For dimensions not tied to tools¹) 
± 0,44
± 0,51
± 0,60
± 0,70
± 0,90
± 1,10
± 1,30
± 1,60
± 2,00
± 2,50
± 3,00

For dimensions tied to tools²) 
± 0,34
± 0,41
± 0,50
± 0,60
± 0,80
± 1,00
± 1,20
± 1,50
± 1,90
± 2,40
± 2,90

Figures in mm 
1) Dimensions not tied to tools are those formed by the interaction of mobile tool parts, e.g. wall thicknesses and floor thicknesses or dimensions that are affected by additives or pushers.

2) Dimensions tied to tools are those in the same part of the tool.


----------



## mee (15 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you brother alot


----------

